# Schneiderei über 150 aber wie ?



## Haudrauffix (9. November 2006)

hi
wie bekomme ich meine schneiderfähigkeiten über 150 ?
wäre klasse wenn da jemand helfen könnte
gruß


----------



## Rascal (9. November 2006)

Haudrauffix schrieb:


> hi
> wie bekomme ich meine schneiderfähigkeiten über 150 ?
> wäre klasse wenn da jemand helfen könnte
> gruß


Dein Schneiderlehrer sagt dir, an wen du dich nun wenden sollst...


----------



## Haudrauffix (9. November 2006)

mmm 
ich bin in danassus aber die schneiderin da sagt mir nix ! kann es ein das ich erst auf lv 15 bin habe mich dermaßen zu schnell hochgeskillt kann das sein ??bei leder ghets erst bei lv 20 weiter iss das bei schneider auch so ?
oder muss man erst alles da lernen was die anbieten ?
aber da sind ja einige sachen die man nicht gut verk. kann muss man diese sachen da alle lernen bis es weiter geht ???

gez. Haudrauffix


----------



## Roran (9. November 2006)

Nur einmal bei deinem Lehrer klicken,
und nicht auf " Ausbilden " sondern, das erste was er dir zeigt LESEN,
denn da steht wo du dich weiter Ausbildenlasssen kannst.


----------



## Franz (9. November 2006)

um über 150 skillen also bis 225 musst du mindestens 20ig sein
und um des maximum 300 zuerreichen musst du 35ig sein


----------



## Haudrauffix (9. November 2006)

ahhh oki THX


----------



## Quoniel (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich bedanke mich auch, wollte das auch wissen!! *grins*

mfg


----------



## PatrickNRW (27. Januar 2008)

hmmm, also ich bin lvl 21. wenn ich in darnassus meine schneiderlehrerin nur ins ziel nehme, sagt die mir garnix. wenn ich auf ausbilden klicke, zeigt sie mir nur müll rezepte an. kann mich bei ihr nicht auf "experte" verbessern lassen.


----------



## Julmara (27. Januar 2008)

eigentlich sollte das jeder Lehrer können, hat der in Darnassus gar nicht die Option?


----------



## PatrickNRW (27. Januar 2008)

Keine Ahnung.


Gehört nur eingeschränkt hier hin, aber die Wachposten in Dunkelküste können mir nicht sagen, wo der nächste Ausbilder ist? Warum? In Darnassus und zb SW kann man die Wachen anklicken und die können einen den Weg zum nächsten verfügbaren Lehrmeister oder sonstwas weisen.


----------



## Julmara (27. Januar 2008)

man konnte immer nur Wachen in den Hauptstädten nach dem Weg fragen.


----------



## Fleshripper (28. Januar 2008)

Normalerweise müsste es zumindest bis 225 bei jedem normalen Schneiderlehrer gehen.


----------



## Davidor (18. August 2008)

Für die Allianz gibts nur Georgio Bolero in SW und für die Horde nur Josef Gregorian in UC die ab 125 ausbilden können.

MFG Davidor


Edit: Sry,hab den Thread nur bei Google gesehen. Wollte ihn nicht ausgraben


----------

